# E* Knowledge Base Link Problem?



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Scott,

I was going to send this by private E-Mail but couldn't find you're address....

From the Echostar Knowledge Base home page

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/

In the "receivers" box if you click on "Dishplayer" it opens the subpage it the tiny scrolling window - I'm guessing this is not what's intended.

Dave


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Im not sure, TNGTony is the keeper of the Echostar Knowledge Base, hopefully he will see this and be able to tell you if that is the desired effect.


----------



## J Rath (Apr 14, 2002)

The software versions link does the same


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Got it Scott and David! Silly me. 

When I originally set up the web page there weren't enough links on the "receiver" section to warrant a "frame" (I hate these things, but they were necessary for easier navigation). But as the list grew, I just cut and pasted the links into the frame without changing the links to affect the whole page. Mea Culpa! 

Anyway...if you see any further issues, drop me a PM.

Thanks J for letting me know about this thread! I usually don't read the Admin forum regularly.

See ya
Tony


----------

